# Windows 7 x64 BSOD (storport.sys?)



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello. This is my first post on here so i'm sorry if I lack any required information, just let me know what you need.

For about 2 months or so now I have been getting these random BSODs that seem to occur at any point, even when i'm not using the computer. Often I will be browsing the internet and Internet Explorer will stop responding, then the screen will freeze and go to BSOD or it will freeze then clear up for about a minute before going straight to BSOD. It should be noted that it also happens while not using Internet Explorer but more often than not thats what I'm using at the time.

Often when the Blue Screen comes up I will leave it to make a dump report and it will not do so, however on some occasions it has made the minidumps that I can read using 'BlueScreenViewer'. 

The Bug check code is: 0x000000d1
Bug check string: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Caused by driver: storport.sys
Caused by address: storport.sys+2fa5

I have browsed the forums and can't find any information relating to the exact problem I have.

I update my drivers using Driver Genius Professional and there seems to be no out of date drivers.

Computer Specs: 
Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) (build 7600)
2.80 gigahertz AMD Athlon II X4 630
Board: ASRock N68-S 
SAMSUNG HD103SI SCSI Disk Device (1000.20 GB)

4096 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
Slot 'DIMM0' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' has 2048 MB

ATI Radeon HD4890


Sorry about the long post, I really appreciate any help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

*storport.sys* may be the problem here but first get rid of *sptd.sys* which is also mentioned.

*STPD.sys* is known to cause BSODs; remove Daemon Tools, then use this SPTD installer to remove it (pick the uninstall option when you run the installer): http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/downloads

If that fails to fix it then remove Kaspersky which is a _potential_ cause.

Kaspersky Removal -> http://www.jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/KIS_Removal.html

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Aug 24 21:13:14.818 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:16.302
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff8800122efa5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  avp.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0122efa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Aug 23 22:10:46.526 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:33.057
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff88000c02fa5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00c02fa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 20 23:31:06.574 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:09:27.058
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff880012b7fa5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`012b7fa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨`` [/font]
```


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for your quick reply. I will definitely try what you have suggested. A few days ago I completely removed Kaspersky using the removal tool and reinstalled it (partly because a BSOD during an update corrupted the database) but that did not help the BSODs. I have had the computer for about 9 months now with no problems with BSOD and had Kaspersky the whole time. Would you suggest moving to a different antivirus?

I will try what you have suggested and come back in a while to let people know if it was successful, or I will return as soon as I get a BSOD. The trouble is I never know when I might get one, sometimes they are frequent and other times it goes quite a while without one.


Thanks again for your time and help it is much appreciated.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are still getting BSODs after removing *SPTD.sys* then run Driver Verifier.

Driver Verifier -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi. Yesterday I removed SPTD.sys and it ran fine for the rest of the day with heavy usage. This morning when I started the computer I had BSOD about 7 times and couldn't shake it off. After rebooting a few times I have managed to set Driver checker going, I presume it is running at the moment as I have rebooted after doing the instructions though I'm not really sure what I'm waiting for or how I know when it has ended.

Each time I get a Blue Screen it says at the bottom something about storport.sys.

Thanks.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Upload the latest minidumps from *C:\Windows\Minidump* please - you will have to copy them to the desktop before zipping them up.


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok here you go.

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The 4 latest BSODs all listed the Microsoft Storage Port driver *storport.sys* as the probable cause.

I see OS corruption occuring - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Unable to load image [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_ffa5907c`ffb8a591, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_ffa5907c`ffb8a591
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for [color=red]Unknown_Module[/color]_ffa5907c`ffb8a591 
[/font]
```
If you have any other virtual devices like Daemon Tools, Alcohol 120 - please remove them.

Run memtest86+ --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD diagnostics --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Run Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_hinchy_Windows7x64_08-26-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_hinchy_Windows7x64_08-26-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Aug 26 06:22:53.903 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:01.450
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff8800108afa5}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0108afa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_ffa5907c`ffb8a591
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_ffa5907c`ffb8a591
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Aug 25 06:21:36.625 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:55.171
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Unknown_Module_ffa5907c`ffb8a591
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Unknown_Module_ffa5907c`ffb8a591
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff8800105cfa5}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0105cfa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Aug 25 06:07:29.877 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:14.424
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff880010cafa5}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`010cafa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Aug 25 06:01:28.893 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:50.424
BugCheck D1, {a, 2, 0, fffff8800109bfa5}
Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+b55 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0109bfa5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for those ideas, however I have just recovered from yet another batch of blue screens. I cant find any fixes anywhere, it seems to always point towards storport.sys.

Cheers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Given the "unknown module", I believe OS corruption is occurring and advise that you run the hardware tests I mentioned and add HDD diagnostics to the list - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi. I have tried all of the above with no luck. I feel I am running out of options here and an OS restore might have to be an option. A bit of a shame because I will have to backup and reinstall a lot of things.

Cheers


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello. Yesterday I completely restored windows 7. Today I received a few BSODs again! All where storport.sys related apart from one that was nvstor64.sys which I have never seen before. Do you think that the issues I am having are hardware related?

Cheers


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

hinchy said:


> Hello. Yesterday I completely restored windows 7. Today I received a few BSODs again! All where storport.sys related apart from one that was nvstor64.sys which I have never seen before. Do you think that the issues I am having are hardware related?
> 
> Cheers


If they are still there after an OS install then most likely.

The component that the storage drivers blamed deal with - your motherboard.

If it is still under warranty, get it replaced.


----------



## hinchy (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok. I will then try to get it replaced. Thank you very much for your help.


----------

